# GXY - Galaxy Resources



## Ko Ko (13 December 2006)

Hey guys,
Just asking if any of you guys have heard of this company before. An IPO of this is coming out soon in the new year, does anyone have any information concerning this company?
Thanks


----------



## nukiee (16 April 2007)

Hey guys...

Did anyone get onto this one? Some successful drilling results announced today! Wonder how high it can go?


----------



## Brujo (16 April 2007)

Yeah I got in on the IPO.  But unfortunately I find it very hard to weigh up grades and economic worth of spodumene and tantalite etc.  I guess the best way to research is to compare the ex-Sons of Gwalia's Greenbushes mine, and the old Haddington project down Ravensthorpe way.

Been solid price movement for the last couple of weeks.


----------



## nukiee (16 April 2007)

Brujo said:


> Yeah I got in on the IPO.  But unfortunately I find it very hard to weigh up grades and economic worth of spodumene and tantalite etc.  I guess the best way to research is to compare the ex-Sons of Gwalia's Greenbushes mine, and the old Haddington project down Ravensthorpe way.
> 
> Been solid price movement for the last couple of weeks.




Are you referring to previous stocks near the area occupied by Galaxy? What are your plans Brujo?


----------



## Brujo (16 April 2007)

nukiee said:


> Are you referring to previous stocks near the area occupied by Galaxy? What are your plans Brujo?




Without digging through old announcements, I just recall Haddington had a tantalite prospect near Caitlin Creek.  Just a means of working out how good or otherwise Galaxy's results are, with these minerals not being so widely produced.

I actually sold some in the low 50s today, so I can free-ride the rest.  I'm in for the longer ride, I think. Can always relax a bit knowing you've recouped the initian investment!


----------



## nukiee (16 April 2007)

Brujo said:


> Without digging through old announcements, I just recall Haddington had a tantalite prospect near Caitlin Creek.  Just a means of working out how good or otherwise Galaxy's results are, with these minerals not being so widely produced.
> 
> I actually sold some in the low 50s today, so I can free-ride the rest.  I'm in for the longer ride, I think. Can always relax a bit knowing you've recouped the initian investment!




Ahhh ok cool thanks mate... yeh I've got some too on the IPO... was looking to hold this as a long term investment but when your looking at tripling in 2 months, cashing in looks too good! Will most likely stick to my guns though and keep it.


----------



## nukiee (20 April 2007)

http://www.mdsnews.com/australia/financetv/default.aspx

David just reported on GXY... under $20mill cap but likely to go north of $1... I want to see this happen in the next few months


----------



## yo-yo (27 April 2007)

Hi something is happening with GXY.. a huge upsurge in buyers, with hardly any sellers, and no ann?  Managed to buy in at 76c when I noticed all the sellers were backing out... volume has quadrupled in the past 2 hours  definitely was not expecting this.


----------



## Brujo (27 April 2007)

Me neither.  I knew it was going to be a solid float and there was some value locked up in there, but I didn't expect to have it being translated to share price so quickly!


----------



## yo-yo (27 April 2007)

Any ideas on where it may open on Monday?   It's been running really hard for the past week or so since it passed 50c...


----------



## robandcoll (27 April 2007)

http://www.haddington.com.au/projects.html

Haddington have still got it on their website

DYOR with this one


----------



## nukiee (27 April 2007)

yeh... somethings definately up with this one.... still holding longer term as I believe this one can really get up there... really happy with this IPO  most likely some sort of rumours are brewing


----------



## Brujo (29 April 2007)

robandcoll said:


> http://www.haddington.com.au/projects.html
> 
> Haddington have still got it on their website
> 
> DYOR with this one




Yeah, it was months ago that I read the prospectus and I've read so many since and looked at so many companies, I was having trouble remembering the details of this company!!!

A source tells me the ore-body is looking very good.  Definitely the $1 mark is easily gettable.


----------



## eternit (29 April 2007)

Hi,

I have a question for people who bought this stock through IPO.

I was wondering what research did you do before buying through IPO and what were the deciding factors?

Thanks


----------



## nukiee (30 April 2007)

GXY hit $1 mark!..virtually no sellers! 500%! Wow... this is great!!! 

Too bad I sold 40% of my stock at 70c...


----------



## Brujo (30 April 2007)

eternit said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question for people who bought this stock through IPO.
> 
> ...




I read the prospectus (although admit I scan through the detailed Ind. Geology Report) and overall liked the spread of projects and metals the company had exposure to, particularly in the Ravensthorpe region.  I remember back in December when I looked at the prospectus I made the sub-conscious link with Haddington at Caittlen Creek, but never followed up, since it was all academic anyway, with Sons of Gwalia being the last owners.  It was probably 7-8 years ago that I was following Haddington down in that part of the world, so just wasn't sure if it was the same project. Never thought of Haddington again until they were in the spotlight a couple of weeks ago.

And I was partially reciprocating a favour for a friend by offering support for the float.

I always felt comfortable with the quality of the assets, but just didn't expect what is now close to a 5-fold increase in value in the space of five months.

To be totally blunt about it, in the current environment, if the opportunity is there to get an allocation in any IPO with decent assets, it has to be seized with both hands, as the majority of them are showing  good returns!!

Very difficult for the un-connected punter on the street to get an allocation in any worthwhile IPO at the moment.


----------



## yo-yo (30 April 2007)

err... seems to have suffered a sudden reversal to a downtrend... could be temporary though... luckily sold 10 min ago for 95c (with hesitation)... sitting currently at 87c


----------



## ozynew2uk (1 May 2007)

I hear that GXY are also seriously thinking of producing a Tantalum Powder that they can get $200 USD a pound for. Early quotes given indicate the powder plant itself would cost just $20m US. Not bad considering it increases the value of the product by 2.5 times or almost $2b. 

If a Ta powder plant is sought, the potential increases beyond Cattlin Creek. Sons of Gwalia have huge stockpiles of Ta that are not able to be exported due to restrictions on radioactivity. A powder plant would enable them to treat all those huge stockpiles as well. Govt is v-keen to see this happen. 

and let's not forget all the other projects. Cattlin Creek will allow GXY to undertake exploration on some high risk high reward targets including the Ponton carbonatite and Shoemaker and Connolly impact craters. 

Ponton is very exciting - huge carbonatite target. Very confident that it is a carbonatite as well. The high grade rare earths resource on the surface (12% REO) only increases the prospectivity. 

In summary, and in my opinion which is consistent with recent Stockbroker Reports, my GXY long term SP target is $4.30.


----------



## yo-yo (3 May 2007)

Dropped 7c today to close at 63c. The drop from $1 to this is just beyond ridiculous. I believe it is cheap at the current price (taking into consideration all the factors that have been mentioned above) but the panickers/profit-takers may still weigh it down for a few more sessions. However, there were a few good signs today. It was oscillating between 62 and 70, and a few large sell orders were eaten up relatively quickly. Seems there are investors with heavy pockets waiting on the sidelines to take advantage of nervous sellers. All the best to holders. I don't hold but I'm looking at a re-entry point


----------



## Lion King (29 April 2009)

Not much happening on the GXY thread.

Things could be very different in 12 months time !!!!

With the mine up and running and the China plant operational, the SP will fly this time next year.  (fingers crossed anyway)


----------



## eddyeagle (7 September 2009)

Galaxy resources jumped 30% today!

Received an ASX speeding ticket!

Wonder if it's something to do with Diggers and Drillers putting out one of their classic spam-mail type double-your-money emails regarding this stock on Friday afternoon!


----------



## pops11 (8 September 2009)

Id say so as they had a write up on it Friday, but they have received funding so it may go even higher today just depends on how much faith you put in D & D. Good for those who got on last week, if it was me id take my 30% now.


----------



## lorrett (11 February 2010)

becareful investing in this stock......it's a low margin business.

galaxy's input costs in producing lithium carbonate are much, much greater than than it's competitors.....that produce via brine extraction (eg ORE).

if you don't know what i'm talking about....don't invest in Galaxy Resources


----------



## namrog (12 February 2010)

lorrett said:


> becareful investing in this stock......it's a low margin business.
> 
> galaxy's input costs in producing lithium carbonate are much, much greater than than it's competitors.....that produce via brine extraction (eg ORE).
> 
> if you don't know what i'm talking about....don't invest in Galaxy Resources




Well, the market disagreed with you tody, up 10 % approx.

I don't suppose you have an interest in ORE by any chance ???


----------



## lorrett (12 February 2010)

namrog said:


> Well, the market disagreed with you tody, up 10 % approx.
> 
> I don't suppose you have an interest in ORE by any chance ???




why was it up?

good production results? good spodumene grades...>3% at Mt Cattlin? or was it for approval of a plant in china?

could you please explain that to a prospective investor?

like i said before, i want to invest in lithium carbonate production as a long term bet. but my research leads me to believe that GXY will be a low margin business, due to greater input costs....relative to its competitors that get lithium carbonante via brine extraction.

oh...and why did Toyota sign a deal will ORE.

btw.....i don't currently hold any shares in any lithium carbonate producers. but i will shortly.....and ORE, in my book, is the long-term pick between GXY and ORE.....due to muuch lower input costs.


----------



## namrog (12 February 2010)

lorrett said:


> why was it up?
> 
> good production results? good spodumene grades...>3% at Mt Cattlin? or was it for approval of a plant in china?
> 
> ...




That's your choice Mate, and best of luck with it, long term mentioned again,,, some points worth noting, GXY will be in production earlier than ORE, at fixed costs, and situated on the doorstep of the future --> CHINA,  so we know what to expect,  exposure to the upside, based on probable  rising lithium prices, because of supply and demand fundamentals...

Once again I wonder why, and ask yourself why, Creat resources are interested in exercising their option of aquiring 20 % of this company at the present time ??? 

Best of luck with your investment in ORE ...

Previewed post, and never seem to get the grey areas right, but you get the gist,,,, !!


----------



## lorrett (12 February 2010)

namrog said:


> That's your choice Mate, and best of luck with it, long term mentioned again,,, some points worth noting, GXY will be in production earlier than ORE, at fixed costs, and situated on the doorstep of the future --> CHINA,  so we know what to expect,  exposure to the upside, based on probable  rising lithium prices, because of supply and demand fundamentals...
> 
> Once again I wonder why, and ask yourself why, Creat resources are interested in exercising their option of aquiring 20 % of this company at the present time ???
> 
> ...




mate....i'm a novice invester. but i like to do my research.

as i understand it.....toyota came onboard and signed a lithium carbonate  supply contract with ORE. nobody here can deny Toyota are at the forefront of hybrid vehicles. so the question beckons.....why did the world's no1 vehicle manufacturer sign a lithium carbonate supply contract with ORE?

Creat....never heard of them. all Creat are doing is assisting GXY convert spodumene  into lithium carbonate....and a possible opening to the chinese market. no supply contracts yet.

there is a world of difference between the two....unless i'm missing something.

like i said in my previous post......the input costs in converting spodumene to lithium carbonate are greater than a brine extraction. on world markets brine extractors will work on a greater margin. if lithium carbonate supply exceeds demand ....IMO....GXY will  be in a position where their margins are severely compromised.

like i said before....i hold neither stock.....but ORE's higher margin business is the edtermining factor when coming to investing.

all other lithium investors should also read up on how lithium carbonate is produced before deciding on investing...

caveat emptor


----------



## namrog (12 February 2010)

lorrett said:


> mate....i'm a novice invester. but i like to do my research.
> 
> as i understand it.....toyota came onboard and signed a lithium carbonate  supply contract with ORE. nobody here can deny Toyota are at the forefront of hybrid vehicles. so the question beckons.....why did the world's no1 vehicle manufacturer sign a lithium carbonate supply contract with ORE?
> 
> ...




Seems like you had your mind made up before posting here, so what exactly is your point..

Have a look at the charts,  they're  not exactly dissimilar, both prone to market sentiment, regardless of company specific fundamentals or announcements, as is obvious from the ORE chart post toyota announcement when one would have expected this to soar, but alas has followed the general trend..

At the end of the day it's all about making money, and thats why I'm happy to have a foot in both camps at this stage, if at some time in the future, one or the other of these companies is showing more obvious share price strenght, then I will invest accordingly, but at this stage as far as I'm concerned there isn't much difference between them.
You might have other ideas

Like yourself , this is only my oppinion, but I will remain flexable enough to move with it if necessary....


----------



## lorrett (13 February 2010)

namrog said:


> Seems like you had your mind made up before posting here, so what exactly is your point..
> 
> Have a look at the charts,  they're  not exactly dissimilar, both prone to market sentiment, regardless of company specific fundamentals or announcements, as is obvious from the ORE chart post toyota announcement when one would have expected this to soar, but alas has followed the general trend..
> 
> ...




when you compare the market performance of GXY to ORE via charts.....ORE comes out heads and shoulders above GXY!

i wonder why?


----------



## namrog (13 February 2010)

lorrett said:


> when you compare the market performance of GXY to ORE via charts.....ORE comes out heads and shoulders above GXY!
> 
> i wonder why?





Hmmm, head and shoulders, are you making a predicition ?

Maybe we're looking at different charts then, from where I'm sitting, looks like both of these like everything else ,bottomed in march, around 25 cents , and both have since risen and topped at approx 2-40, gxy is actually leading the pair so it topped in sept 2009 wheras ORE topped jan this year, and as gxy is leading has pulled back to a low of aprox a dollar and is rising to close at 1-20 ish, wheras most indicators show ORE still falling, currently around 1-70 ish.
Seriously though, these are minor points and are debateable, I suggest ORE will close that massive gap, and by the time it does that the GXY share price will be around a similar level, lets see..

To me it doesn't matter, as I have a foot in both camps, so will be happy enough if ORE powers ahead, and GXY stays still, either ways seems like lithium demand will ensure that both will do well in my humble oppinion..but you obviously think that GXY will not........

So what's your investment plan lorrett, are you about to launch yourself into ORE with all you've got..  ?  

By the way, there is an ORE thread,,  !!!!


----------



## RamonR (15 February 2010)

GXY has announced a deal with Mitsubishi today so hopefully this will light a fire under the share price.

I plan on holding GXY for long term but when price came down recently bought some more and hope to get rid of the batches I bought at the more expensive price.


----------



## lorrett (15 February 2010)

RamonR said:


> GXY has announced a deal with Mitsubishi today so hopefully this will light a fire under the share price.
> 
> I plan on holding GXY for long term but when price came down recently bought some more and hope to get rid of the batches I bought at the more expensive price.




share price didn't take off as expected. 

now...i'm thinking of taking one, just one, foot outta the ORE camp and moving it over to GXY. well may be just half a foot. 

hey....the world could soon be at my feet....or half a foot.


----------



## Miner (5 March 2010)

Very good news posted about GXY - all about production.
I am happy to see the pages are getting unfolded. The previous announcement was also very good.

A team is in Jo' berg now and hope some good news will soon come from their visit too.

Yes, I am a small holder.


----------



## RamonR (5 March 2010)

Cannot for the life of me understand why positive announcements fail to move this stock.
It has also been moved up to ASX/300.

Hopefully soon get some credit against it on my margin loans


----------



## oldblue (5 March 2010)

RamonR said:


> Cannot for the life of me understand why positive announcements fail to move this stock.
> It has also been moved up to ASX/300.
> 
> Hopefully soon get some credit against it on my margin loans




The recent equity raisings would be the reason for the promotion to the ASX 300. 

That might also be the reason for the sluggish SP. The market would probably prefer to finance developments through debt rather than see the issued capital increasing and diluting shareholders' interests.

Disc: Not holding.


----------



## RamonR (13 April 2010)

Looking good today.
up 16 cents.
Hope it has a nice run continuing till next financial year.

Good news has finally start to move this in the right direction.


----------



## Miner (23 April 2010)

GXY holders and interested parties

Good quarterly report from GXY and attached.
While you would read in details and make your own inference I would llike to draw attention to few key observations:
China's push to have more environmental friendly cars and the demand to grow few folds leading to consumption of Lithium. Great news and the multiplier is China financial revolution has changed the culture. There are lesser bicycles and very high demand of cars. So the effect will be more.
100% off take.

Fully Fund
New Director on board showing China interest
Construction Schedule


----------



## Crom (23 April 2010)

Yes, all news of late is very positive.

I too am a holder of this stock.

I have reports advising targets of $2.50.  

Does anyone have any thoughts on tgt's or recent reports?


----------



## prawn_86 (25 July 2010)

A friend asked me to look into these.

Anyone have an idea of what their target EPS will be once everyhting is up and running? Last i saw was production due late this calender yr, but they have been putting it off for a while now as far as i can tell


----------



## pixel (25 July 2010)

prawn_86 said:


> A friend asked me to look into these.
> 
> Anyone have an idea of what their target EPS will be once everyhting is up and running? Last i saw was production due late this calender yr, but they have been putting it off for a while now as far as i can tell




At this early stage, EPS would be anybody's guess; but it seems the Market is warming to this stock. Momentum (MACD) has been building and volume isn't bad either.
So far, I've only made a few swing trades because those daily candles are still looking doji. Waiting for a clean break above $1.14 that would confirm its place in my lt portfolio.





First indications for such a breakout are also starting to show on the lt weekly chart.


----------



## Sean K (25 July 2010)

State One crunched some numbers in Oct 09.

Not sure how dated that info is now.



> *5.0 State One Indicative Forecasts & Valuation*
> 
> We have valued the combined project of the mine and concentrator at Ravensthorpe and the lithium carbonate plant in China on a post tax basis. Our Base Case involves the expected level of gearing and discounts future cash flows on a corporate basis before the payment of dividends. The assumptions used in the Base Case are summarised below and result in a solid NPV valuation of A$344 M or A$ 1.79 cps, which is indicative of a robust project. Similarly, after applying future earnings multiples of 12X to earnings and 9X to cash generation, the numbers support a share price of at least A$1.50 in 2010.
> 
> However, we believe investors will continue to impute a significant premium for a integrated lithium producer for at least the next two years. Our 12 months price target is A$2.50. We expect that the value of GXY will increase over the medium to long-term, as success with the currently envisaged project paves the way for expansion into other lithium-based opportunities.






http://www.galaxyresources.com.au/documents/StateOneReserachReportOct09.pdf

Sounds like an interesting play.


----------



## Sean K (27 July 2010)

Anyone watch Foreign Correspondant tonight which had a story on the potential lithium deposit under Salar Ayuni in Bolivia. It's in the brine about 5m under the salt. Potentially $1.4t worth of lithium if they can extract it. Thousands of tons on to world production. I didn't see that in any of GXYs calculations. Perhaps it'll never happen.


----------



## RamonR (28 July 2010)

Galaxy has been included in the worlds first Lithium ETF traded from New York.

Has been moving nicely lately ( this has been added to circumvent to short posting rule )


----------



## Ding (29 July 2010)

Yes Kenas I did see that on ABC. It is a bit of a concern for me as I am a Galaxy holder. Lets wait and see...... as you said it may not ever happen.


----------



## Sean K (29 July 2010)

Ding said:


> Yes Kenas I did see that on ABC. It is a bit of a concern for me as I am a Galaxy holder. Lets wait and see...... as you said it may not ever happen.



The Bolivians couldn't organise such a project which is what they intend to do, so I don't think it will ever get to market. Only a change in government and a right of centre thinker who invites the Chinese in will it possibly work. Probably some issues with extracting the lithium in the region due the environment too. Galaxy got a mention in the Fin today. Being put in some sort of fund centred on alternate energy or something.


----------



## riodelaplata (30 July 2010)

I saw the program and have been to the Salar de Uyuni twice in the last few years. Its one of the most impressive things I have ever seen. 

However, As a GXY shareholder I am not too concerned about them producing anything in the forseeable future as there is practically NO infrastructure to speak of. The task of building a large scale mine with the necessary infrastructure in that remote and inhospitable location would be almost impossible.

It would also be a huge loss of an amazing natural wonder.

President Evo Morales is no capitalist dynamo either.


----------



## mr. jeff (21 October 2010)

Just an update on the chart for GXY, looking very strong at the moment and may have a run at 1.50 shortly. This looks to be  resistance for them, so may be a point to watch. I'm not an expert on this, but I read a book once.

Seems like the Li story is attractive at the moment with passing comment in some media (vague comments not helpful I know) but have a look for your own interpretation...
Up 6 % today and very solid volume. No news.

Can anyone tell me how to spot the difference between a stock that is taking a rest from a run vs. faking you out with a double top, apart from watching and waiting ?


----------



## Atomic (5 December 2010)

Can anyone tell me how to spot the difference between a stock that is taking a rest from a run vs. faking you out with a double top, apart from watching and waiting ?

volume selling volume buying ,news, and PE


----------



## xenith69 (14 December 2010)

Hi all,
watching with interest on this one!
Ive been in and out of this for quite some time!
Been able to pick highs and lows for GXY in the past but i cant seem to get back in at a level im comfortable with!
This has been very volatile and ive been taking advantage of that.
I believe the Li market has a very bright future and am wanting in again for a bottom drawer type holding, but am wary of GXY and as im not at all TA/chart savvy, im still watching
My re entry target is $1.27 or under but i may have to re think this soon b4 it really takes off!
The market may not like the uncertainty of the battery plant going ahead or not, and am waiting for a sell off.
My 2 cents anyway
Cheers 
Xen


----------



## xenith69 (22 December 2010)

Well i just couldnt wait any longer!
After reading the lastest presentation with all them lovely pics, i got back in today @ 1.38 with
20k.
This stock seems to tick all the right boxes!
GL and Merry Xmas


----------



## fatmango (8 January 2011)

*Galaxy Resources*

Galaxy took a short jump with the recent buys on rare earths. I thought it may have gone higher. Any thoughts on Galaxy and the recent demand for rare earth stocks?


----------



## bennywizard (13 January 2011)

New high of 1.805 today, I've been waiting for this one to move for a year and its finally building momentum, I like this stock for its distribution side as well as production, love to hear some more opinions on this one


----------



## vnbm (14 January 2011)

Recent jump is no doubt due to the latest announcement.

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20110111/pdf/01140717.pdf

Their Ponton Project is fairing better than expected, especially due to the high concentration of Neodymium. All depends on the talk with the WA government as to whether they will allow it.


----------



## fatmango (14 January 2011)

*- Galaxy Resources*

thanks for the link 'vmbm'. Informative and promising. I bought at 1.45 just before New Year so this is a good start to the year!


----------



## Atomic (16 February 2011)

Gone a little quiet lately, but gxy slowly chipping away at becoming an integrated miner of lithium , value adding to make batteries and then becoming a supplier , accessing the asian market.

Q Do we like this company model ?

has motorcycling developed from a cheap efficient mode of transport to a cultural choice for asia, anyway the market for the ebike must be huge, they seem to like bikes them asians


----------



## RamonR (16 February 2011)

Atomic said:


> Q Do we like this company model ?




I would have preferred it just stayed a miner and processor. That is mainly because I want it to start making a buck sooner rather then later.

However I see if all things go well, then it will be worth alot more the way it is.


----------



## djhenry1981 (14 April 2011)

Anyone else holding this?

Came out of a suspension today from a CR.  Raised $120m @ $1.10 Institutional placement.


----------



## pixel (14 April 2011)

djhenry1981 said:


> Anyone else holding this?
> 
> Came out of a suspension today from a CR.  Raised $120m @ $1.10 Institutional placement.



 I do own a few; reckon they sold too cheap, but the Market still seems to like them.
This morning's gap-down looked definitely overdone - as is the case most of the time a low-ball raising to "sophisticats" is announced. By the time the initial panic was over, I was back to square.



my target is still the January High; say $1.75 by mid-June.


----------



## djhenry1981 (14 April 2011)

pixel said:


> I do own a few; reckon they sold too cheap, but the Market still seems to like them.
> This morning's gap-down looked definitely overdone - as is the case most of the time a low-ball raising to "sophisticats" is announced. By the time the initial panic was over, I was back to square.
> my target is still the January High; say $1.75 by mid-June.




Likewise,  I tried to pick up some more at $1.18 - $1.20 but the SP moved away from me.

I am averaged at 1.256 and holding.


----------



## fatmango (21 April 2011)

appreciate your thoughts - I bought a small parcel at $1.45 thinking there was more upside. I hope your $1.75 by mid-June is correct.


----------



## mrlj (17 May 2011)

Hello,
Long time lurker first time poster!

Looking at picking up some GXY tomorrow whilst they're hovering around the $1 mark. Anybody reckon they'll go much lower?


----------



## fatmango (25 May 2011)

The general consensus on GXY was a stock on the rise. The fall appears to be greater than most thought. I considered buying back in at $1.10 but it seems to keep falling. Does anyone have any thoughts for the considerable fall in share price?:


----------



## mickmar (28 July 2011)

GXY - I think its worth a look right now. good announcement regards to partnership with american battery producer, will speed up production heaps.  Only concern is americas debt ceiling, making people very nervous.  I think its a great long term stock with great earnings potential.  The price is showing some resistance .68 - .71 which i think is cheap. Of course do your own research, Im no expert.


----------



## fatmango (24 August 2011)

Recent partnerships put the company in good stead. Under the current current it looks like a long way off the 1.45 I bought in at, but I'm in for the long haul on this one - mind you, I have little choice!


----------



## pixel (8 November 2011)

Price breakout
ASX: Please explain?
GXY: We know nothing.




and the buying continues... 
I hold.


----------



## pixel (14 November 2011)

Another positive day; chart aside, I like today's announcement that they let GMM take the lead in iron and manganese; gives them more time to focus on the essentials.


----------



## davidzhao (14 November 2011)

pixel said:


> Another positive day; chart aside, I like today's announcement that they let GMM take the lead in iron and manganese; gives them more time to focus on the essentials.




how about tomorrow?


----------



## pavilion103 (2 December 2011)

Price has come back down to almost fill the gap on much lower volume. 

I really like today's bar. An ultra low volume test into a previous high volume area. 

Let's see on Monday if this test is successful and if it pushes higher again.


----------



## mr. jeff (9 March 2012)

pavilion103 said:


> Price has come back down to almost fill the gap on much lower volume.
> 
> I really like today's bar. An ultra low volume test into a previous high volume area.
> 
> Let's see on Monday if this test is successful and if it pushes higher again.




Where is it going to go? Anyone?




Announced official opening for their battery plant in China. That has got to be good news ? Not much interest as far as I can see.


----------



## pixel (9 March 2012)

mr. jeff said:


> Where is it going to go? Anyone?
> 
> Announced official opening for their battery plant in China. That has got to be good news ? Not much interest as far as I can see.



 For me, the critical level is still 84c; as long as it can't break and hold above, all I do is sniping. On the longer-term scale, I have also the symmetrical triangle added in; I do see however a short-term secondary gradient that pushes down much more steeply.
That, and today being a Friday, caused me to take all my money (plus profits) off the GXY table.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (15 March 2012)

Absolute textbook triangle pattern.  Had a shot at breaking it at open - no go.

Also if you scroll out, there's a rounded bottom appearance which are usually very powerful long term patterns.

Both patterns are ripe to pop very soon.  In fact they will have to, otherwise the patterns will be messed up - which is unlikely since they are both big patterns.  Will be interesting viewing over the next few days.

As an absolute minimum, I reckon there's ~10% in this, short term. (to 93c)


----------



## mr. jeff (15 March 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Absolute textbook triangle pattern.  Had a shot at breaking it at open - no go.
> 
> Also if you scroll out, there's a rounded bottom appearance which are usually very powerful long term patterns.
> 
> ...




I am watching this too and was considering an entry for the break up today, however with the stock not moving was not convinced yet. Will keep watching, pattern is definitely coming to completion. Which way to go ? 

IS this of any relevance:

"*POSCO aims to drive faster lithium processing 
by: Geoff Hiscock 
From:The Australian March 14, 2012 10:23AM *

NEW lithium extraction technology unveiled by South Korean steelmaker POSCO potentially will transform the global market for the soft white metal, which is used in making lithium-ion batteries for smartphones, iPods and electric vehicles. 

There are two main lithium extraction methods: either through evaporation from salt-pan brines, sourced mainly from South America’s “lithium triangle” in the Andes mountains straddling Chile, Bolivia and Argentina; or from hard-rock mining at sites such as Talison Lithium’s Greenbushes plant in Western Australia."

Wondering whether this may provide GXY an increase in interest or a decrease in profit from cheaper competition in Li sales.

Not that I really worry about the news, but that critical level at 0.85 saw a lot of selling yesterday and that is not a positive indication.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (16 March 2012)

I would have thought that was positive news jeff.

I bought at 84.5.  Did you get some?


----------



## mr. jeff (16 March 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> I would have thought that was positive news jeff.
> 
> I bought at 84.5.  Did you get some?




Looking at it seriously. 
If I enter it will be just on close. Looking good so far.




Looking forward to watching this unfold. Incidentally, attended a seminar by IBM Materials Research on "Li-air" batteries which are quite possibly the replacement of the LI-ION stuff that is heavily compromised by weight, and you guessed it, the Li-air tech is as light as air and 3.5 times more energy dense. Exciting, but a while off but this suggests that Li is not dead just sleeping. 

Sorry for the aside - I certainly don't trade based on this sort of stuff, but interesting anyway.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (16 March 2012)

Thanks for that info.  

I meant to post a chart myself.  Lower highs and higher lows providing the triangle boundaries.


----------



## pixel (16 March 2012)

Most definitely looking better than on Wednesday when it fell away from the resistance trendline. Still didn't quite trust it today because it has yet to make a higher High: 89c on Feb 27th is the minimum requirement.


----------



## mr. jeff (16 March 2012)

Will be watching for more signals of strength, not a bad day today and got an entry at the end.
Looking for a break on an announcement either Monday or Tuesday, targeting 94c. 
Absolutely baseless and no reason why, but based on the triangle and the way GXY can move, I wouldn't be that surprised if it jumped a bit. (Could be either way although last few days suggests up, as I have shown)


----------



## Gringotts Bank (17 March 2012)

http://www.goauto.com.au/mellor/mellor.nsf/story2/455598C90045D9CACA25793A001E0F64

This was on the evening news last week.

Fleet buyers such as GE, (mentioned in article) are extremely keen to get their hands on this new commodore.  *The cost of running is about 1/5th of a petrol car.*


----------



## mr. jeff (20 March 2012)

I'm still excited.
Held up well today with not much selling. Watching the next move, looking OK so far, but have to break that next level which may halt it and cause a partial retrace.


----------



## mr. jeff (23 March 2012)

Moving well but has seen some selling with wide ranging bars looking down. 
Will see how it can hold up in today's down day....it has so far held weakly above that 92c level which is good, but if it would not be a good entry until it moves above that recent high at 98c. 




Watching for more action. One more thing to note is that volume is coming in. Not as likely as the last break up, but a push to break that high may come soon to try and jump sellers and move into a decent uptrend - possibly more likely due to commissioning of something that will start generating cash, so might take some positive news from China to get it over the line - something like easing of monetary restrictions etc.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (28 March 2012)

mr. jeff said:


> I'm still excited.
> Held up well today with not much selling. Watching the next move, looking OK so far, but have to break that next level which may halt it and cause a partial retrace.
> 
> View attachment 46499




I just lost my excitement.  I'm out for now. The spike to $1 killed it.  Very hard to survive a 9% gain on volume followed by a big reversal bar.  I'd like some at 90c.


----------



## mr. jeff (30 March 2012)

Yeah I stepped aside and now there will be a train running through that we are not on!

Ouch. 1.55. See whether it runs there Monday. Release at 19:39 today.


----------



## SuperGlue (10 April 2012)

GXY announced first lithium carbonate production at its brand new plant in China.

Hope this will boost the SP when it commence trading tomorrow.


http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120410/pdf/425j4m8pkhjmx6.pdf


----------



## SuperGlue (12 April 2012)

Ouch.............

That's what happens with capital raising.

Production or not , doesn't make any difference.


----------



## Chasero (19 April 2012)

18 Apr 2012 	0.745 	0.68% 	0.750 	0.730 	1,072,613
17 Apr 2012 	0.740 	0.68% 	0.750 	0.730 	1,338,054
16 Apr 2012 	0.735 	-3.29% 	0.765 	0.735 	2,613,981
13 Apr 2012 	0.760 	1.33% 	0.770 	0.760 	1,334,369
12 Apr 2012 	0.750 	-15.25% 	0.785 	0.740 	9,287,612

Price seems to have stabilised?

-15% drop after C/R. Might grab a small parcel if it drops any lower to the low 70s.


----------



## fatmango (30 May 2012)

Company updates, merger acquisitions......all the reading seems to indicate a bright future, but he share price continues to recede. Any thoughts?


----------



## springhill (29 July 2012)

*GALAXY’S JIANGSU PLANT ACHIEVES BATTERY GRADE SPECS*


● Lithium carbonate product from Jiangsu meets all battery grade specifications
● Plant achieving 99.5% purity required by battery cathode customers
● Samples being sent to long term offtake customers
● Revenue from technical grade product continues
● Revenue flows increasing alongside Jiangsu Plant output.
● Company sees positive operational cash flow achieved in Q1 2013
● Chinese lithium carbonate prices up 17% since same time last year
● 12 months’ worth of spodumene feedstock in reserve for Jiangsu Plant


----------



## Gringotts Bank (12 March 2013)

Chart looks good to me.  Been ranging a bit, now top of range and good volume last two bars.  Little bit of buzz around it on some forums.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (12 March 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Chart looks good to me.  Been ranging a bit, now top of range and good volume last two bars.  Little bit of buzz around it on some forums.




I've since found out there is some chance of a cap raising.  So that's me in and out for a loss.  How annoying.


----------



## SuperGlue (26 February 2014)

"Tesla Motors Inc. is expected to make a big announcement regarding its”gigafactory” battery plant this week. The announcement should include important details like location, cost and potential partners, analysts said."

-------------------

Hmmmmm....GXY has been on trading halt since early February. "Potential transaction which would strengthen the companys' balance sheet"

With its a large resource holdings in Australia, Canada & Chile, advance and fully automated Lithium Carbonate factory.
& Low share price.

Prime candidate for something to happen...............................?????

http://blogs.marketwatch.com/energy...ed-to-announce-gigafactory-details-this-week/


----------



## SuperGlue (5 April 2014)

> Prime candidate for something to happen...............................?????




6 times request for "Suspension from Official Quotation" from 31 Jan to 1 May due to:
 "Potential transaction which would strengthen the companys' balance sheet"

Doesn't sound very good by the looks of it.

Would appreciate anyone familiar with financial matters, please clarify "Bond conversion" on page two of linked report. 
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20140203/pdf/42mhjxvhw1djq5.pdf


----------



## SuperGlue (30 April 2014)

My dream bubble has burst.

Lithium plant in China has been sold off, subject to blah blah blah.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20140430/pdf/42p8t1th24tgkw.pdf


----------



## pixel (19 May 2015)

SuperGlue said:


> My dream bubble has burst.
> 
> Lithium plant in China has been sold off, subject to blah blah blah.
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20140430/pdf/42p8t1th24tgkw.pdf




That's now settled, making room for a rebirth in Sal de Vida.
The chart suggests a bottom is in and we see a sequence of higher highs and higher lows.




I'm holding.


----------



## pixel (23 October 2015)

Let's try again...
Materials were a drag on our market, so the pullback in the months since May was nothing out of the ordinary. With the renewed interest in all things Lithium however, and following the JV with GMM, Galaxy looks set to prosper again. Technicians will notice the Double Bottom at 2.4c. It gives me an initial target of 7.2c.




As the break of 4.8c appears to be confirmed, I've stopped swing-trading and hold a full position.
Trailing Stop 5.4c.


----------



## pixel (9 November 2015)

Still holding, although I did take some profit at the 7.2 target. (Wish I had bought instead  )
Reluctant to add because of all those gaps below that make the chart resemble a Swiss cheese.


----------



## pixel (9 November 2015)

> Still holding, although I did take some profit at the 7.2 target. (Wish I had bought instead  )
> Reluctant to add because of all those gaps below that make the chart resemble a Swiss cheese.




Here we go: A Shooting Star candle. Looks like day traders playing funnybuggers up to 9.9c.




I'm still holding my last position. Tomorrow will decide whether this candle gets follow-through or was merely an orchestrated scare.


----------



## pixel (1 December 2015)

pixel said:


> Here we go: A Shooting Star candle. Looks like day traders playing funnybuggers up to 9.9c.
> 
> I'm still holding my last position. Tomorrow will decide whether this candle gets follow-through or was merely an orchestrated scare.




I now consider the gap at 6.7-6.8 a continuation gap that may stay open for a long time; bought last week at average 7.7 and look forward to another attempt at 10c.




Also note its "relative" GMM and today's news: http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01691718


----------



## pixel (17 December 2015)

Canaccord starts coverage with a 16c target price:
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01697396

Well, let's first have a crack at 10c. 




I'm increasing my lt position while also trading swings inside Darvas boxes.


----------



## pixel (18 December 2015)

pixel said:


> Canaccord starts coverage with a 16c target price:
> I'm increasing my lt position while also trading swings inside Darvas boxes.




correct link to the report:
http://www.galaxylithium.com/Investor/reports/20151216-CanaccordResearch.pdf

Market reaction suggests we may be close to breaking above 10c


----------



## pixel (29 December 2015)

target: 15c?


----------



## pixel (13 January 2016)

pixel said:


> target: 15c?



I wasn't quick enough pulling the 15c sell order. but immediately bought a new position on the break.

New target 23c; stop level lifted to 14.5c


----------



## Muschu (8 March 2016)

Strong announcement about to create a gap?  This already factored in?


----------



## acogs (25 March 2016)

pixel said:


> I wasn't quick enough pulling the 15c sell order. but immediately bought a new position on the break.
> 
> New target 23c; stop level lifted to 14.5c





Hi pixel, 

Any updates on the latest chart from your point of view?

Cheers


----------



## pixel (9 May 2016)

Galaxy is a stock I wish I had never sold. 
But these kind of stocks are so few and far between that, on average, it's still more profitable to trade swings than holding on for months and years.

I hold again, hoping for a break above the current Darvas Box. Stop if it drops through the bottom of same.


----------



## joeno (10 May 2016)

pixel said:


> View attachment 66589
> 
> 
> Galaxy is a stock I wish I had never sold.
> ...




I put a order 1 year ago and didn't get it at the price i wanted. If i did I would've kept it until now as I'm a LT trader.


----------



## pixel (17 May 2016)

joeno said:


> I put a order 1 year ago and didn't get it at the price i wanted. If i did I would've kept it until now as I'm a LT trader.




The breakout failed, so I got off while still in profit.
Today's request for a trading halt makes me rather glad I did: The reason given, "update on offtake agreements", sounds rather ominous if one looks at the last few days' trading action.


----------



## pixel (30 May 2016)

The last valuation I read about 6 months ago had GXY at 16c and GMM at 40c.
If I recall correctly, that had even been requested by GXY.
OK, sometimes even paid analysts get it wrong  but when the sp is pushed 100%+ above valuation, I tighten my stops.


----------



## pixel (11 November 2016)

Channel breakout - at last! Good volume too.




I bought the break. Still a risk, so DYOR as always.


----------



## pixel (16 November 2016)

Good news met with sell-off. Go figure.




Stopped out.


----------



## tech/a (16 November 2016)

One of the improvements I made a while ago was to have a trigger that proved itself.

As you'll see in the Charts of Interest thread. While it doesn't eradicate trades which turn tail and run
it does improve the win rate while cutting down on number of trades.

Lets face it if you get it right it just keeps moving in our direction.


----------



## pixel (3 January 2017)

Today's article in The Australian must have created quite a stir:


> Red-hot lithium miner Galaxy Resources is contemplating the sale of a stake in its $US1.4 billion ($1.94bn) Sal de Vida lithium development in Argentina as it weighs up funding options for the project.
> 
> Galaxy, the best-performed stock of the ASX 200 in 2016 after a 330 per cent share price gain, has been in talks with potential offtake partners in recent months as part of its plans to develop the Sal de Vida.
> 
> ...



Barely had the Market digested the pre-Open announcement about the first shipment (which was rather "Olds") than a Trading Halt had to be called so they could reply to the above with a "clarification".
Meanwhile, the chart keeps tracking higher...


----------



## pixel (17 July 2017)

Is this finally the bend at the bottom end of the falling trend?
The Quarterly Report and especially the way it's presented, make good reading. Of course, that could well mean more "selling the fact", so I'll wait and see.


----------



## pixel (17 July 2017)

Selling the fact alright. Watching if Fib 38.2% is finally holding...


----------



## Cam019 (11 September 2017)

In today at 2.35 after a breakout above 2.28, which is a little higher than I would have liked but, in none the less. iSL is a close on or below 2.18.


----------



## Cam019 (12 September 2017)

Continuation gap this morning with with a close on todays high with high volume. Looking good. Depending on future price action, some pyramiding could be on the cards. Let's wait and see. SL moved to a close on or below 2.36.


----------



## Cam019 (14 September 2017)

Out yesterday at 2.61 for a +1.5R result.


----------



## Triple B (19 September 2017)

Cam019 said:


> Out yesterday at 2.61 for a +1.5R result.
> 
> View attachment 72624



Nice trade  and exit .
A couple days selling pressure but could there be life left in it? selling may be from breakout traders taking profit. Big money still in to maximise profits from stock bought up to $2.10-$2.20 ?
looks like solid accumulation down at $1.80 -$2.20 and with the stock history may go to $3.20.
I'm trading this on paper. no skin in the game as yet.
Notice the two  stop loss catching down bars sept 5 and 8
I reckon that is the smart money triggering tightish stops  set down to the previous days open
collecting for later up the trend
How? put quite a few lower and  lower  asks on for the market price takers especially with thin top line of bids,drop the price and trigger all those stops and day traders also run away, ie suppy overcomes demand
probably use stocks bought down near $1.80 for this.
.
Smart money are bastards


----------



## pixel (26 September 2017)

Turns out the gap 2 weeks ago wasn't a breakaway after all.
Instead, it gave "someone" a welcome opportunity to get back down and pick up more shares for a good price. Mission accomplished, and back up she goes.
Now wait for the breakout proper.


----------



## Triple B (26 September 2017)

pixel said:


> Turns out the gap 2 weeks ago wasn't a breakaway after all.
> Instead, it gave "someone" a welcome opportunity to get back down and pick up more shares for a good price. Mission accomplished, and back up she goes.
> Now wait for the breakout proper.
> 
> View attachment 72744



Yeah. someone is still buying. look at absorbtion on Friday 22nd
perhaps a few days acc then a big push past $ 2.80 to keep the locked in buyers between $2.50 -$2.80 from becoming selling competition. keep them in till the top and beyond.
They sucked me into a short sell on paper!!
Some day trading opportunities ahead perhaps?


----------



## greggles (29 May 2018)

Galaxy Resources is offloading a package of tenements located on the northern area of the Salar del Hombre Muerto in Argentina to South Korean conglomerate POSCO for US$280 million in cash. Galaxy will retain 100% of the tenements in the southern area of Salar del Hombre Muerto included in the recently announced updated feasibility study for the development of Sal de Vida.

The sale will put Galaxy in a strong cash position enabling it to progress the development of Sal de Vida, which is expected to be a 40-year mine life project producing the equivalent of 25ktpa of battery grade lithium carbonate.

GXY gapped up after the announcement and is currently trading at $3.34, up 11.71% from yesterday's close of $2.99.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 August 2020)

remember Galaxy? ....  up on today's Half Yearly

_Galaxy is in a strong position to deliver Sal de Vida to the market in time for a forecast lithium demand surge _

*Lithium Market outlook* 
*Short term *remains challenging due to an inventory overhang throughout the value chain and an uncertain near-term outlook for most end markets due to COVID-19. With increasing pressure on lithium prices, producers and developers are slowing or stopping new mines and expansion projects. The deferred production will exacerbate the looming structural deficit in the lithium market.

*Medium to long-term outlook *remains attractive with significant stimulus packages in both the EU and China expected to drive an electric vehicle led lithium demand surge. Automakers remain committed to electrifying their fleets and many of the majors have recently reinforced their relationships with tier 1 battery manufacturers. Additionally, converters are securing feedstock for the medium term and expanding their production capacity.

A 10% gain today means bugger all. :5 year chart


----------



## SuperGlue (20 September 2020)

Looks like GXY is taking it's own sweet time to make a move on since I posted on 2 Sept. in:



			https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/outstanding-breakout-alerts.835/page-128#post-1091741
		


Long term chart looks promising.

Please DYOR.


----------



## Trav. (20 September 2020)

@SuperGlue this has come up on several of my weekly systems as well and definitely one to watch.


----------



## bigdog (4 January 2021)

Galaxy Resources has been doing quite a bit of work on electric vehicles and their implications on battery materials. So at the moment, EVs are roughly at 5% penetration with a demand for battery materials. At the same time, you'd haven't seen a lot of supply due to depressed lithium prices. I think from here on, the commodity price has to increase to incentivize production.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 April 2021)

Orocobre and Galaxy will merge via a Galaxy scheme of   arrangement, under which Orocobre will acquire 100 per cent of the fully   paid ordinary shares in Galaxy. Galaxy shareholders to receive 0.569 new fully paid ordinary shares in Orocobre for each Galaxy share held. 

Upon completion of the scheme, Galaxy shareholders will own 45.8 per cent of  the fully diluted share capital of the combined entity and Orocobre  shareholders will own the remaining 54.2 per cent, reflecting an  at-market merger.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 August 2021)

Done deal. 

Since April, all necessary approvals have been obtained to complete the merger effective from today 25 August 2021.   
The merger has created a business that _has the potential to be a Top 5 global lithium chemicals company with a highly complementary portfolio of assets delivering geographical and product diversification across brine, hard rock and vertical integration across the supply chain_.


----------



## bux2000 (25 August 2021)

Hi Dona,

Could I just ask a dim question, Say I owned 4000 GXY shares when they went into their trading halt, I will tomorrow own the equivalent $ value in ORE shares tomorrow. So less shares but to the same value   or perhaps I just wait until tomorrow when I open my present   🎁 📈..................or not 📉     

bux


----------



## System (30 August 2021)

On August 26th, 2021, Galaxy Resources Limited (GXY) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between GXY and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in GXY by Orocobre Limited.


----------

